# 46600 & 46930



## Connie A (Feb 18, 2011)

I am hoping to get some clarification. I have just started to help someone out that works for a GI physician.  I work with Int. Medicine and a provider is thinking of bringing on the medical equipment to perform destruction of hemorrhoids (46930).
The  question or debate that is happening is as follows:
The CPT guidelines indicate 46930, destruction of hemorrhoid(s)... would this include 1 or more or would you bill 46930-#qty?
The other question is that when they are billing the 46600 and billing the 46930 at the same time is this accurate and is there a modifier?
Thanks
Connie


----------

